# FS: BIG BIG Piece of Driftwood + Picture



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

As the title States.

This piece weighs 50lbs at least. It has 3 inlets also.

Bought it for $50 for a big project, but now ICBC has my money tied for awhile. 

Id like what I paid for it. 

I will post pics tonight when I get home from work or tomorrow morning.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

u have a pic?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i assume you are really interested?? I will post one then tonight in that case.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i need good wood (thats what she said) and im kinda intrested in the dat u got too soo... maybe 2 birds in one stone


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you know what type of wood it is?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i had it in my 120 before with my Mbu Puffer he enjoyed it alot.
sure. infact I got a better idea. How about a trade for your 55G setup. being that you want $100 i will give $10 to make it even. how does that sound ?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

hmmm... can I get the 10$ differance for the delivery?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Only cuz I'm gonna have to borrow a truck instead on the small honda civic so it would make an even trade (I think)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

check your pm's TCR


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

driftwood pending..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pic has been posted..
** note it does not have plants on it anymore.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

wood has been traded! thanks for looking.


----------

